

Things You Should Know About: The ‘Dinosaurs’ Finale - sirstompsalot
http://www.robotbutt.com/2015/06/08/things-you-should-know-about-the-dinosaurs-finale/

======
qbrass
I'm pretty sure I remember the Cosby show having a nearly identical ending.

------
sirstompsalot
Cause really, most of us are old enough to remember this show.

